# Running two or more locomotives



## marzbarz

So when your running two or more locomotives are they are ALL running, or is the first one pulling the rest? Would be pretty expensive running 2 dead locos and one active.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Normally, when you're running multiple locomotives on a train, they're all powered. Sometimes they'll deadhead one or two locomotives with another consist just to move them from place to place.


----------



## sstlaure

What do you mean expensive? 

On real trains, the multiple units would all be providing pulling power (unless one of them broke at which point they could "dead head" the unit - i.e. just push/pull it to move it to where it can be repaired.)

In models you can do the same thing - you can run multiple powered units to get more pulling power, but you want to make sure they are speed matched (run the same speed at the same throttle setting) Easily done in DCC, not so easy in DC.

I've tried it in DC and you do get a little more pulling power, but the power draw goes way up because the engines are fighting each other running slightly different speeds.

If you just want the look of multiple engines, you can run a weighted dummy engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel Legacy and MTH DCS make this easy to do in O-gauge stuff as well. I've had a consist headed up by four engines, impressive looking when it comes chugging by smoke billowing from all the locomotives.


----------



## marzbarz

Wow thanks a lot guys, this N scale forum has been dead for some time great to see we still have people. What I meant by expensive was if your pulling dead weight, meaning your only pulling with one loco rather than all locos pulling together. ( locomotive cost = 100 dollars on up ). Heard of dead locos was wondering if anyone uses them? I mean can you really tell if all three locos are pulling? Why not purchase 1 loco and two dead locos and same some money.


----------



## sstlaure

It helps only if you need the extra pulling power to make it up a grade. On my old layout I could have a maximum length train of 23 cars, but a single engine would only pull ~18 or so up the grade. Add a second engine and it went up the hill no problem (but near the top of the grade the power draw would get right at the limit for my powerpack due to the entire weight of the train being in the grade and both engines pulling hard to move the weight.)

I've got a couple dummy engines in HO, my kids like them as they can move/switch cars via hand-power. (I don't search just the individual forum, so I see the questions, etc from all scales - I just click "new posts" each time I log on.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It depends on how long a train you're pulling. I was just at a show where they had three locomotives pulling a train that was at least 25 feet long, it went the entire length of their display and wrapped around part of the other side! I lost count somewhere around 80 cars, I'm guessing it was close to 100. You'd probably need more than one locomotive pulling that pile.


----------



## marzbarz

Very true, I'm planning on running maybe at the most is 10 cars. I'm using a HCD as my base so I don't have much room. Anyone recommend a good DCC system? Been eyeballing the NCE system ( 2 amps), but debating if it will grow with my layout. I do plan on extending this layout and adding more locos. Do you guys think 2 amps would be sufficient?


----------



## joed2323

Scott thats a good idea having dummy engines so my kids can treat those however they like, and when its broken its broken they are done. 

I see my daughter pushing cars that have derailed just bouncing off each railroad tie, just ready to loose a set of wheels She looks at me like shes doing nothing wrong I have to turn around and just walk away sometimes, shes lucky tho since shes only 3


----------



## sstlaure

NCE is fully expandable. 2 amps will get you started, then if you really want to run a bunch of sound enabled engines you can upgrade to the 5 amp system. I've bought everything I need, but haven't yet hooked it up yet. (I have both the 2 & 5 amp systems)

With 10 cars you'd never need to run (2) engines.

Joe - make sure you weight the dummies - they come REALLY light. You could turn just about any dead engine into a dummy if you wanted to, just gut the gears, etc from the trucks and they should roll fine.


----------



## marzbarz

Thank you sstlaure, I just happen to place a bid on a brand new NCE 2 amp stater system on Ebay. After much research online I found it is much more user friendly then other systems.


----------



## cv_acr

marzbarz:

Yes, in order to run multiple engines at the head of a train they'll all have to be operating, or some of them can be dummies with no drivetrain and gearing. The way model trains are geared, if the motor is not turning, the engine will not roll, so it will just drag along like a brick.

If you're looking at the NCE PowerCab system, that's a pretty good one-person starter system, and it supports adding a second throttle. If you outgrow the PowerCab, you will have to upgrade to a proper NCE command station/booster, but your original PowerCab handheld can be used on a full NCE system as a regular throttle.


----------



## bombardiermike

I have run 2 locomotives at the same time, just make sure that they are about the same speed.


----------



## bombardiermike

Both locos are powered, in the same direction.


----------



## flyvemaskin

*multiple locos*

If you have engines that don't run, you can remove the guts, and run it as a "dummy", which you refer to as a dead engine. You can buy dummy engines and just pull them behind the powered unit and it appears you're double heading a couple of locos. If you run several powered units, or locos, it works to, the idea is to have fun, screw the rest. 
My son and I have a 4X8 layout we designed and built together years ago, and we hooked up 86 cars, and ran three on the head end, and two midway in the train to keep the cars from pulling over into the center of turns. All units were powered. We were running Life Like GP-18's and found we could pull the works with just two as these little gems are heavy and pull great. We had a ball both ways tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The benefit of running an MU configuration is you get extra pulling power. For some layouts and consist's, that's an important consideration.


----------



## powersteamguy1790

When I'm running two or more locomotives together, they are all consisted so that they can run together.


----------



## rrgrassi

When I had an N set, the two locomotives I had were the Life-Like/Bev-Bel F7's. One ran a bit faster than the other when running elephant style. When back to back, both ran the same speed. Two were needed to make a small grade for the over/under 4x6 layout I had.

I do not use dummy locomotives. I will buy them for the shells though and for kit bashing.


----------

